# I need help choosing LSD!!



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi ppls.K im runnin a '90 s13 hatch with an RB20det,runs great and my setup is good,and Im ready to get LSD.Problem is,which one should I get?And what would work best in this car for the motor?I was set on getting the r32 lsd,then I found out that the r33 lsd would work just fine,it jus costs a lil more,so there was no reason to consider it until I found out the the Cefiros had r33 engines and LSD,and from what I understand the Cefiro lsd is the exact same as the r33 lsd,and I found a place where I can get a Cefiro lsd for only $100!(dont know about you guys but Im used to racing on a budget.) And when I switch out the dif do I jus swap out the pumpkin or do I use my pumpkin and change out the internals? I asked the same question on the 240sx forum and got mixed results..Im realy gettin a headache jus tryin to figure out what I should go with..


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you needto find out what kind of LSD it is... different models had different LSD's

if you plan on dori dori then you will want a 1.5way locking diff... not a viscous diff there is a bigg difference...

also just because you have an rb20 doesnt automatically mean you have to get an R33 LSD.... hell you could fab up an 9" ford rear diff if you really wanted something bullet proof


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

ew ford.Nah theonly reason im considering the cefiro rb25 lsd is cuz i can get it for aroound $100,dirt cheap.I know the r33 lsd will work,so I assume they are basically the same lsd.will consider a kaaz later when im ballin.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

like i said you need to find out what kind of LSD it is...

im thinkin the cefiro is a viscous LSD, like what was on the R32 skylines, but that is just based on the price... you might find some parts over on GTRCanada.com which are just across the border... as well as more people who are in the know... i still consider myself a bit noobish when it comes to all the parts available


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Well ive been tossed a simple solution,a friend of mine just put a 2JZ in his lexus,so hes cannibolising his s14/sr20det,selling off parts one by one to beef up his damn toyota. Hes sellin me his LSD off the s14,its a VLSD off of a J30,$100. Ges itll due for now.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

VLSD's arent good... they dont lock up properly and burn out easily... you might be better off just waiting to get what is needed to do the job right.... rather get one to do the job, why waste money on a item you wont be happy with


----------



## ryancft (Jan 9, 2009)

use the j 30 lsd just make sure its not a 4 wheel steering


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

it shouldnt be since its coming out of an s14,word is I can swap the whole pumpkin,I just might need some longer bolts for the linkage.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

and Shadao you read my mind.I dont really think I want a j30 vlsd to begin with,and its already been through hell in the car its coming out of so I consider it suspect.But for $100 i can take the risk,and if it doesnt work out Ill take my ass back to JHot in Augusta and get the cefiro rb25 vlsd,im gonna start saving up for a Kaaz next payecheck. Anyone wanna let me hold $800?Ill give it riiiight back,i swear!


----------

